# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  iPhone 12, smartphone, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Apple Inc.

apple.com/iphone-12

iPhone 12 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "iPhone 12 and 12 Pro: Apple's latest get 5G, 'ceramic shield,' MagSafe magnets"
No, your current iPhone won't work on superfast 5G networks. But Apple's new lineup -- four devices in total -- will.

by Shara Tibken 
October 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

This is iPhone 12 Pro — Apple

Oct 13, 2020




> 5G. A14 Bionic, the fastest chip in a smartphone. An all-new design. A Ceramic Shield front cover that’s tougher than any smartphone glass. A custom LiDAR Scanner. The first camera ever to record in Dolby Vision. An advanced Pro camera system for next-level low-light photography. And connect accessories in a whole new way with MagSafe. iPhone 12 Pro, the most powerful iPhone ever.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 12 - the iPhone is new again

Oct 13, 2020




> iPhone 12 is finally here. Apple officially unveiled the iPhone 12, iPhone 12 mini, iPhone 12 Pro and iPhone 12 Pro Max. These are my thoughts on Apple's latest smartphones.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 12 Pro in under 7 minutes | Apple Event 2020

Oct 13, 2020




> Apple's new iPhone 12 Pro supports Dolby Vision, both in its screen and its cameras, with the new Apple ProRaw file format. A new LiDAR system improves autofocus performance, and works with AR apps to add depth information to photos and video.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 12 first impressions: Pro, Max and Mini

Oct 13, 2020




> Apple's 2020 iPhone 12 announcement delivered all the details, specs, and features coming in the 2020 iPhone lineup. Most of the rumors were true. The iPhone 12 is $800 and the new 5.4 inch iPhone 12 Mini is $700. 
> 
> Apple's iPhone 12 Pro sports seriously impressive camera tech that allows for 4K HDR video recording and editing! All new iPhone 12 models feature OLED screens along with ceramic glass technology that claims to be the strongest ever. 
> 
> So, are these new smartphones going to live up to all the hype? Find out as Digital Trend's Mobile Editor Andrew Martonik gives his first impressions of Apple's iPhone 12. 
> 
> 00:00 - Intro
> 00:30 - iPhone 12 Lineup, screen sizes
> 1:05 - iPhone 12 design
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "iPhone 12 first impressions: 5G, lidar, cameras and Apple's slick new design"
The iPhone 12, iPhone 12 Mini, iPhone 12 Pro and iPhone 12 Pro Max are here. With a new design, "ceramic shield" displays, lidar and new colors, there is a lot to be excited and confused about.

by Patrick Holland
October 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 12 and 12 Pro review: simply outstanding

Oct 20, 2020




> We got our hands on the new iPhone 12 and iPhone 12 Pro. The phones are even more similar to each other than last year's iPhone 11 and 11 Pro. But that's not necessarily a bad thing. We spent five days testing the new cameras, 5G connectivity and, of course, MagSafe.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 12 review: new standard

Oct 20, 2020




> The Apple iPhone 12 has a lot of new stuff: a new OLED screen, 5G, MagSafe for charging and accessories, and a whole new design with a ceramic shield screen. Does all that add up to a must-upgrade? Only if you really need one, even though it's great.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 12 Pro review: more shine

Oct 20, 2020




> Apple’s iPhone 12 Pro is beautiful to look at and hold, but isn’t much different from the less expensive iPhone 12. On top of that, the bigger iPhone 12 Pro Max stands to offer a better camera, which puts the 12 Pro in a tough spot. Nilay Patel has the full review of the iPhone 12 Pro.

----------


## Airicist

Apple announces new purple iPhone 12 - First look and trailer 

Apr 20, 2021




> Apple adds a new colour to its palette with the new Purple iPhone 12, check out the announcement from Apple's latest launch event.

----------

